# funny vid - nice prop



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

this guy is funny ..I like his little prop too


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll kill you


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I love Jeff Dunham... but my all-time favorite character of his is and always will be Peanut.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oh hes awesome! I would love to see his show live. My uncle got to, So jealous.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

good one.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Years ago I performed on the same stage as Jeff, and he and I had some nice conversations. He and Ronn Lucas were doing well already, but we had no idea that they would still be going to this day...of course Ronn WAS a business major, so he did have the skills. He actually sold stock in himself! Wonder how much it's worth today? heh


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

SILENCE!!!!
That was very funny!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I kill you too!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He's a riot.. I love Ac-phlegm-med


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Needed a good laugh.That was great.


----------

